

Physics student at Imperial,applies for a patent to make electricity - denzil_correa
http://felixonline.co.uk/science/2560/inspired-by-iron-man/

======
allaun1
SO, from what I've read, It not only doesn't exist. He refuses to publish the
specifications on how it works? Am I misreading that?

